# tiger, marble, cross wrap and basic wrap



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

the basic wrap was my dads christmas gift the purple and green tiger didnt turn out very good but i was trying some bright green fly thread and a size purple also for got to put the CP on it lol the blue and white i took more time on and turned out great. marbling was done with extra epoxy and CRB marbling pigments they work great


----------



## unspokenkid (May 26, 2009)

hey man looks great


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks guys more to come in the future too


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty cool Daniel

Hard to get good pics of tiger wraps and it looks like ya got lucky with forgeting the CP. WTG!

Can't go wrong with basic diamonds either. Nice finish.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks sharp


----------

